# Pro Pac Performance Puppy



## VBuckwheat (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello Fellow V Keepers,

I tried to search and maybe I just haven't been on a forum in a while / didn't set the parameters correctly but I couldn't find any post containing this brand of food.

Notes for reference: Buckwheat is 16 weeks old, weighing in around 18lbs and stands at about 15" to the top of his shoulder blade. We're in NC and now HOT outside.

Question is, does anyone have experience or knowledge of Pro Pac Performance Puppy food? This is the food that the breeder weened him onto and said thats what they use for all their litters. So I bought a bag to try and keep his digestion on track. He did pretty good with it from 8-12 weeks, then had about three weeks (12-15 weeks old) where he was guzzling! about 2-2 1/4 cups food down a day in two meals with some hand feeding for training. All of a sudden he's turning his nose up at it. He eventually will eat it but not until I pull it away and later on let him whine for a little while. Even then he will eat a little, run around, then go back a few times. The only additive I have used thus far is some coconut oil from time to time (which he loves). I've been considering switching to another food soon.

https://www.propacultimates.com/dog-food/performance-puppy/

Would you say this is normal? Is this a good food for him? (There are so many opinions on dietary options on here it's brain busting!)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had some pups that were big eaters, and some that liked to graze. So what your pup is doing, is not abnormal. 

You can try other dog foods, but be sure to slowly add it to the existing food.
Otherwise it will upset his stomach. 
When trying a new food. I always buy from a store that I can return it, if it doesn't work out.
I agree that there are tons of different food choices, and just about as many opinions on what food is a better choice.


----------



## Zwief (May 5, 2018)

I have been feeding my 14 month old female Pro Pac Performance Puppy for most of her life. She did get bored with it for awhile and I did try other foods, but I returned to it at my breeder’s suggestion. 

She eventually becomes bored with whatever I feed her, so I just stick with the Pro Pac Performance Puppy and she eats it. I do give her various treats, but I avoid carbs.

She’s 40 pounds and very muscular.


----------

